# Damn just when i thought nothing was wrong with my additcion



## azweepei (Apr 3, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060403/hl_nm/cancer_bbq_dc

Does this mean was are all hosed, or just the males of our Fellowship?


----------



## markeli (Apr 3, 2006)

It is quite obvious that who ever wrote that article doesn't know what true bbq is. (got to keep it low and slow)

Mark


----------



## Dutch (Apr 3, 2006)

I read the article and all I can say is "I am glad I'm not a rat!" Been called one a time or two but that's another story!! :P


----------

